

Daring Fireball en Español - barredo
http://www.daringfireball.es

======
gr366
Muchas gracias por esto. Puedo practicar mi español mientras leyendo uno de
mis blogs favoritos.

Pero, yo espero que Ángel no se traduce los posts sobre los Yankees. Puedo
vivir sin ellos. :-P

------
adominguez
Hi guys, this is Ángel Domínguez, the translator behind Daring Fireball en
Español.

I’m glad to learn of your interest in the site, and in reply to gr366, I won’t
be translating John Gruber’s posts about the Yankees and baseball in general,
since here in Spain that sport has practically no presence.

So, thanks for your comments and I hope you enjoy the Spanish version.

------
adominguez
Merece mucho la pena, Daring Fireball es uno de los blogs en inglés más
seguidos. Estupendo poder leerlo en español.

------
hop
Footer:

 _Copyright © 2002–2009 John Gruber

Copyright © de la traducción: Ángel Domínguez

Daring Fireball en Español es un proyecto personal no asociado con la versión
original de Daring Fireball, si bien es una versión autorizada por el autor,
John Gruber._

Is this el legaloso?

~~~
mahmud
You should be able to understand that, even if you don't speak Spanish.

"Daring Fireball in Spanish is a personal project unassociated with the
original version of Daring Fireball, but it's version authorized by the
author, John Gruber"

Instead of trying to understand the idioms or exact meaning of each word, try
to read the whole thing for "global comprehension".

I routinely read Lisp papers in French without French education or experience,
mainly because I grok the domain vocabulary, and the rest I try to synthesize
from my Portuguese and brief exposure to Latin.

